# Kipili frontosa pricing



## Juan (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
sorry if this is not the proper place to post this question... 
Just curious what is a fair price to sell Blue Kipili Frontosas at 1 inch ? what would you pay for Kipili Frontosas at an inch? or should I say what are kipili frontosas at 1 inch going for nowadays?

Sorry if I got anyone confused lol....thanks in advance.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

any frontosa fry, that exceeds $10./inch, needs a condiment. IMHO. any fry that cannot reach that same value, needs a new buyer. HTH.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I paid $10 for F1 1" Kipili fry from Rudy at Great Lake Tropicals. Beautiful Fish!


----------



## Juan (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks s to both of you that replied....
Anyone else? there is a lot of views , do we just have forum browsers lol...or would everyone just want free fronts?
just looking for opinions .What does everyone else thinks? thanks again everyone 
:thumb:


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

These prices are about right...approx. $10 for a F-1 1.0" Frontosa Kipili. If they are not F-1s, price usually goes down just a little...

Good Luck! 8)


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

agreed on price.
cypho prices have really dropped past 2 years.
so anywhere from 5-15 depending on location.


----------



## FrontosaFan (Dec 3, 2002)

My LFS in San Francisco has some in stock, $12.99, that is a deal for a LFS.


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

Ofcourse Wild Caught Fronts are always generally A LOT higher in price.... :wink:


----------

